

Where can I find great/new programming tech talks? - swaraj

I'm a 4th year CS major about to graduate in May, but not starting work till July. I'm really interested in soaking up as much CS knowledge/experience during these few months so I can try to bring myself up to speed with the 'latest and greatest' in industry. Here are some examples of talks/videos I've watched recently that I found interesting and would love to find videos similar to:<p>* Arista's EOS: http://www.aristanetworks.com/en/products/eos<p>* Palantir White Videos: http://www.palantirtech.com/government/videos/whitevideos<p>* Scala at Twitter: http://ontwik.com/scala/scaling-scala-at-twitter-by-marius-eriksen/<p>Thanks
======
brianwillis
Talks at conferences tend to be as much about entertainment as education.
Let's be honest, there's only so far you can go with a subject within the
confines of a one hour speech. So if you're looking to "soak up as much CS
knowledge/experience" as you can, try reading some of the classics of CS
literature.

Jeff Atwood's list of recommended reading is a good place to start:
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/02/recommended-
reading...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/02/recommended-reading-for-
developers.html)

This discussion on Stack Overflow also has some good entries in it:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711/what-is-the-
single-m...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711/what-is-the-single-most-
influential-book-every-programmer-should-read)

~~~
swaraj
That's a good point, but as I was looking over some of the chapters of the
highest-rated books, they seemed to be teaching mostly high-level, abstract
concepts and ideas without discussing specific technologies or tools. I don't
want to come off as naive for dismissing books like these, but a significant
part of my CS education in college has used some of these textbooks and I
wanted to learn more about specific technologies and services.

I feel most inadequate reading about how start-ups are using actual new
technologies like AWS or Couchbase. It seems as if tech talks often provide a
good overview of the applications and constraints of new technologies. So
given the fact that I do not really have any idea what specific projects I
will be working on in the future, I feel that having at least a general
overview of what tools are available will prove to be useful.

~~~
num1
This is one of the biggest challenges with teaching programming, everything
changes incredibly quickly. If you want to write a book that people will
recommend for decades, or even for years, you need to gloss over any specific
technology and only talk about the concepts that will not change for quite a
while.

With that said, InfoQ.com has a lot of videos that sound like what you're
looking for.

------
bnegreve
The talk of Rich Hickey (Clojure) on Persistent Data Structures and Managed
References gives a very interesting view on programming in general.

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Identity-State-
Rich...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Identity-State-Rich-Hickey)

------
thirsteh
PyCon 2011 talks:
[http://pycon.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc](http://pycon.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc)

------
ethagnawl
You should check out <http://ontwik.com>

------
RikardH
<http://infoq.com>

<http://www.google.com/events/io/2010/sessions.html>

~~~
swaraj
Thanks, infoq looks really helpful

------
nickmalcolm
Webstock has all of its conference talks online. 2011
(<http://www.webstock.org.nz/talks/events/webstock-11/>) has some awesome
talks (I went, I should know :P ), and I suggest watching them all.

Speakers include Marco Arment, Doug Bowman, Josh Clark, Merlin Mann, John
Gruber, Jason Cohen... so many amazing speakers. (Skip Mark Pilgrim though.)

------
Zsolt
If you're interested in iOS development you should definitely check out the
"Developing Apps for iOS" Stanford classes. They're available for free.

It's really high quality learning material, I highly recommend it.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/cs193p-student-final-
proj...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/cs193p-student-final-
projects/id395605774?i=90218598)

------
ggeorgovassilis
Java specialist newsletter. Discusses design patterns and advanced topics.
<http://www.javaspecialists.eu/>

IBM's developer works. Focused on libraries and frameworks used in the
enterprise and new technologies. <http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/>

------
reirob
I liked channel 9 lectures on functional programming:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-
Eri...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-Erik-Meijer-
Functional-Programming-Fundamentals-Chapter-1) It helped me to start
programming in Haskell after I got stuck with a book.

------
stewars
Probably not what you're after but the computer history museum videos are
great: <http://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory>

------
DanWaterworth
googletechtalks on youtube.

~~~
runevault
This and infoq seem to have a lot of the most useful videos that are not just
randomly out there (people posting a few videos they made themselves or the
like).

------
joshontheweb
I can always find something good to watch at yui theatre
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

------
Grepsy
I love these high-quality videos on different modern databases.

<http://nosqltapes.com/>

------
rl1987
Chaos Communication Congress videos: <http://media.ccc.de/>

------
laurenceputra
here's another good place, altho more of culture rather than the technical
stuff.

[http://nushackers.org/2011/03/movies-documentaries-and-
video...](http://nushackers.org/2011/03/movies-documentaries-and-videos/)

------
esschul
parleys.com has a decent amount of videos, focusing mainly on java.

